# ted`s charity tourny info



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

well guys prizes coming in Rob at just that hunting shop came through with some great stuff elect feeder ..therma cell couple of rods and reels for the kids as well and a nice fold up stool camo... valley rental wait for it how about a stihl chain saw.. and we have a elect trimmer from sos power and a 500 dollar knife from Murray st amour.. ctc is getting back to me hoping another kayak and bennetts has some rods and reels for us.. looooooooking good guys ..Book your space and time off to be there..


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

sounding pretty good so far ted, looking forward to it. I for one appreciate the foot work and door knocking you do to get the level of prizes you do, and i cant wait to go home with one this year again(hopefully):wink:


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Just picked up the murray st amour knife and also have another on the way pics to follow...


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Looking forward to your shoot.
Your poster is on the side of our fridge and the kids keep reminding of it.
Great work building up the prize list.
We are looking forward to the tournament.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Just got a Rodney Wright recurve as well ... and another custom knife..


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Wow, Ted. Amazing prizes.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

just confirmed a kayak from ctc again... as well...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

heres the Mike Mossington knife 200 value door prize have to be at tournament to claim prizes as poster states


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Murray St amour knife 375 dollars I want one ...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Murray St Amour hand crafted quiver really nice as well Make sure to thank these guys when you see them


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

wow another knife from cory here on at custom broad head with neck sheath ..real cool Cory makes these and will probably sell some later.. I sent him a old broad head hollowed out and he made me a belt sheath one very cool sorry its my keeper...


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Great job with all the prizes Ted. We are really looking forward to another great weekend at your shoot. Hopefully there won't be a fire ban in place this year and you can demonstrate your artistic ability to light up the sky with fireworks, or at least send a few low flyers over the camping area.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

I`ll try just for you randy bring a fire extinguisher lol lol You guys know what I drink and lots of it.. and diet cola I`m on diet lol lol lol


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Ted, maybe you should try and con Randy in this year bring up one of the departments fire trucks in case we get another blazing hot weekend as well. Kinda of kill two bird with one stone idea. Then again, the two of you half in the bag with a fire truck at your disposal may not be such a good idea.


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Skip the diet pop and just stick to the 151 proof rum.
The mix always gives me a headache.
Nice prizes Ted.


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Another kayak what are the odds this one will ride "on" the water, LOL Great job on the prizes Ted looking to be another fun weekend.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

wow 2 power products a stihl chain saw and a tanaka straight shaft trimmer to browse your shooting lanes.. as door prizes.. .. Hey guys can I put my name in for some of those prizes as well.. and we just scraped the land for the new 30 by 50 ft building and the 20 by 20 ft covered area for registration and kitchen ..... cement being poured next week weather pending.. pics to follow on construction.


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> wow 2 power products a stihl chain saw and a tanaka straight shaft trimmer to browse your shooting lanes.. as door prizes.. .. Hey guys can I put my name in for some of those prizes as well.. and we just scraped the land for the new 30 by 50 ft building and the 20 by 20 ft covered area for registration and kitchen ..... cement being poured next week weather pending.. pics to follow on construction.


Just a thought but if the building was 30ft x 75 or 80ft then you could have indoor shooting lanes ?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

this is a future steel building can add on as money comes in and will be used for beginner classes to start ..shorter distance... plus I need a area to store my toys lol lol ...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

we just got a spy point pro x camera from boutique l`archerot as well value like 389 dollars I think


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Holy cow man just picked up kayak from ctc wow its the fishing version has 3 rod holders and a small anchor and storage compartment.. sorry but now my names in the draw too lol lol this is sweet pics to follow....wow rod in holder paddling along a weed bed get ready for that 15 pike to tow you across the lake.. lol lol


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Heres the kayak and this one floats well maybe we could test in hot tub or pool just to see lol lol


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

hey guys apa bows has donated a bow as well and trophys for high score for cash and trad class have been ordered nice crystal and rose wood real nice...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

apa bow is a sidewinder worth 690 dollars .. better get your butt to this tournament.. prizes galore again this year...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

wow we now have 2 apa bows in my hands as we speak thanks to apa and norris bait and tackle in wesport ont.. these are door prizes and you must be present to win them...


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Congrats on all the door knocking and hard work Ted.
At the rate your going,everyone my get something.
Save the kayak for TJ. lol!!!:nixon:


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

not long book your rooms now folks


----------



## Tom Wood (Apr 1, 2012)

Man I wish I could go Ted, but I work every weekend dangit. You are doing a great job with the prizes and it is all for a great local cause.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

thanks tom and thank rob again for the generous prize donations from that hunting fishing store. thanks again..


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

hey guys mike Akins from Akins archery has also donated a doz I think he said arrows for the cause .. and his shooting team are showing up.. can`t wait also Bennett bait and tackle of smiths falls donated a scent lock suit ,, pants and shirt worth 300 dollars as well.. steaks are on order ... getting there laying out course next week for extra targets ...


----------



## Tom Wood (Apr 1, 2012)

Hey Ted, is it too late to sign up? I am starting a new job and will have most weekends off now.


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

can you shoot anytime on saturday or is it a shotgun start at 10 am? just curious if we need to come on friday or if we can just come down saturday morning.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

staggered start and you can register sat morning ... hope to see you guys there...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

tttt


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

just received a beautiful framed print and a fleece coat courtesy of Rene and Andy from there new archery shop JIM BOWS in north bay,,,if you are out that way make sure to stop in and see it .. a real going concern for sure...and thanks again...we will probably raffle this one off for sure.. again proceeds to the hospital...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

new reg / kitchen area trusses up monday I hope and tin tues wed weather prending..


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

and the girl friends garden so we have fresh tomatoes and lettuce for the burgs...lol lol


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

roofs on registration and kitchen area now to the out house project lol lol pics to follow


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

getting there everything is falling into place


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

Is there washrooms and showers on site


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

there are go huts and a hose to shower under cold water only though and a lake 10 minuets down the road with great swimming areas ....


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Cold water from a hose!! I thought you had a hot tub being brought in???


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Good Luck with your Tourney Ted and Hope everyone has a Great time,I Would have liked to Join,And shoot on your course,Had other Obligations come up that are more inportant,Good Luck for years to come,If i am not back in Saskatoon next Spring,I Might Join..Grizz


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

there is a hot tub but not to clean off in thanks man on a hot day I know how you smell lol lol and no peeing in the pool.. either lol lol lol


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

5 days and counting......yahoooooooo steaks are aging and porter house this year still about one pound and thicker cut


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> 5 days and counting......yahoooooooo steaks are aging and porter house this year still about one pound and thicker cut


Steaks are getting older and so is Tinker....our groups is getting bigger,
Nuge, Tinker Myself and Mike Atkinson will be there...save some steaks for us
Hey Ted...only hotel with vacancy was the Aquarius...how far is that from your place?


Andy


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

about 1970 like in a bag of adidas isn`t that a song lol lol don`t know sorry


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Ted,

Any news on a fire ban this year again or are they going to let you get a bonfire going on Sat night? Randy still may have time to borrow one of the pumper trucks just in case.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

I hope we can have a fire in the pit.. hot tubs here and filling pool tomorrow as well wed am ...course is nice guys you`ll like it.. some shade this year...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

check later for some new pics


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Weather not looking to good.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

weather has changed to good ..... dan made of sugar???? lol lol


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

heres the pool


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

heres the hot tub


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

heres new registration area


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

hoping its up for friday at least maybe no ends but ????


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

Structures look good Ted. Best of luck with the weather this weekend. Hope you have a great turnout.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

thanks bill why don`t ya come and shoot we have x bow class and some smoking prizes.. it would be good to see ya ...


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

No Ted I am not made of sugar,but they are calling for 90% chance of thundershowers and carrying around a piece of aluminum and lighting don't mix.


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

Actually Ted, I am thinking about shooting your tournament. Just got my bow back from the paint shop and hope to get it sighted in today. 

Like Danny, I have concerns about the open course, aluminum and lighting.... I have my fingers crossed the weatherman will be wrong yet again when it comes to storms this summer.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

actually now 70 % is in the bush so lots of trees now ...


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

Perfect! If the storm risk continues to drop 20% a day, by Sunday it will only be 10%.


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Think he means 70% of targets are in the bush Bill. And I am waiting myself to see if forecast will change for Teds shoot but it's not looking good so far. Lightning won't discriminate between an open field or the bush. My hopes are with Teds shoot and a better forecast.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

I don't see the issue. I'll get Charles or Dan to hold my titanium lightning rod....er...I mean umbrella while I'm shooting.....and I should be good!


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm willing to help any fellow archer out Jason. If it's just raining I'll hold your umbrella and if it's mixed with some thunder boomers Dan can hold it for you lol.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

It's good to know there are great people like you and Dan there to help a guy like me out!!!!!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

well in my case last to know when it rains and first to know when it floods....lol lol lol


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Did I read that right......34 degrees both days? Yikes..........


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

15 camp sites filled already and lots in hotels don`t miss a good shoot guys....


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

everything looks great ted, registration area, lunch area, looking forward to shooting tomorrow and dinner, your hard work setting things up shows, good on you, its great to see that kind of drive/foot work for prizes and honestly i think there is way too much people here all ready, it weakens my chances of winning a great door prise


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

First day over and the steaks are almost ready for the grill. 35 targets and a great course.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Um......what time do we have to be back in the morning for peer groupong in the cash class?

If someone doesn't mind posting....it would be appreciated.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Anyone? Yikes......I was not thinking righta t the end and left without finding out the start time.

Guess I'll be there early....


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

jd I`ll try to have cards made up for 7;30 am body permitting pretty bagged


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Perfect. I'll be there then...or shortly there after.


----------

